# HOW TO GET XBOX IN INDIA??



## suave_guy (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey guys....

Look one thing is for sure that future belongs to the computer gaming, but for the time being i think i would like to shift from the computer gaming platform to the console platform. The reasons are quite obvious like.... most of the games needs you to constantly upgrade ur hardware and i cant change my Graphics card every 6 months just to enjoy the game to its full potential. Also there are other factors like driver problems, low-high fps rates, compatibility probs., and sometimes even software or O/S problem and several other unmentioned factors........

While if i switch to XBOX, i wont be facing such probs. All i'll have to do is, get the CD and Bingo! No hardware conflicts no software crashes! Plus i'll have the advantage of bigger screen and also that XBOX supports 5.1 audio so i can always plug my home theatre speakers into it.

Can anyone advice me on how to get XBOX in India.

Computer gaming Vs Console gaming posts are also welcomed.

Before ending up here's my finishing note...." The next time a gr8 game comes through, i wont be bothering about hardware, i know i already have it, i'll only bother about getting that particular cd"

Thx!


----------



## aadipa (Jun 15, 2004)

get Sony PS2, option of choosing game titles is much more than XBOX


----------



## theraven (Jun 15, 2004)

agreed...
the ps2 rocks
either ways neither of them was officially launched in india ...
if ur in mumbai u can get it in alfa or at haji ali ! forgot the name of the place .


----------



## Byte (Jun 15, 2004)

The place at Haji Ali --> Heera Panna. I would also recommend the PS2, more games there.


----------



## theraven (Jun 15, 2004)

aahhh yes ... cant believe it just slipped outta my head
thanx


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 15, 2004)

Which one has a better technology.... Xbox or PS2??. Also i heard that sony is planning to release PS3.

Will Doom3 be available on Xbox or PS2 ??

btw 'byte' nice avatar, it gives an impression, like as if ur a dealer of PS2    Any delhi source  :roll: ??


----------



## theraven (Jun 15, 2004)

doom3 should be available on both
but ps2 for sure
both technologies are comparable ... tho i think xbox has better yet untames technology
as of now ps2 is more common and a preferred choice ..
sony's ps3 ( i think its called something else tho) is supposed to be launched in 2005
and they plan to launch it in india as well unlike the ps2
so i estimate it to be here by late 05 - 06


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 16, 2004)

Technologically the X-box is much better than the ps2. Also the x-box mod chips support 120Gb HDDs.  Getting game is not a big deal if you know where to look. 

Hey byte i think one shud chk out manish market b4 chking out prices @ HP. HP is always a bit expensive. Alfa is also reasonable.


----------



## theraven (Jun 16, 2004)

i just found out
doom3 was listed for xbox @ planetdoom.com
i dunno if this means that itll be out for xobox too ... or only for xbox
will have to look more into this
try searching www.sony.com too .... search the list of games for ps2 ... they should list it ..... well soon anyways ..


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2004)

guys, sony sells the ps2 at the sony world shop on marine drive/nariman point in mumbai. it is priced at around 15k. xbox is not available here. but u would better hold on until ps3 is launched. i think it will come out next year.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 17, 2004)

i'm really confused what to do. i cant decide on whether to go for xbox or wait for PS3.

Also will PS3 be far better then xbox?? any ideas

And will PS3 play PS1 and PS2 cds?


----------



## Sinnet (Jun 17, 2004)

hi m8
i can get u a premodded xbox with any size hdd and any mod chip with dashboard loaded  
i can also get the xbox hdd preloaded with games 
but thing is it will be shipped from canada or US 
so if u got comeone coming from US i can be of help or if u are ready to bear the shipping charges u can get it off me 
if ur interested pm me and i'll hook u up with the guys i know 
enjoy


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey sinnet!

Thx for the offer. I've yet to decide b/w xbox and upcoming PS3. Well the thing is that i want to have a one time investment in this type of hardware as i've already mentioned that the future is computer gaming.

so if needed i'll definately contact you.

Thx a lot again.

btw what's the price estimate??


----------



## theraven (Jun 17, 2004)

ps3 will outperform the xbox
the ps's arent backwards compatible ... as far as i know ...
thats y u have different games for the different ps's .. ( only makes sense )
like i said if u wait for the ps3 u have to wait for like another year ... and thats a minimum !!!
again going with the ps2 u wont be dissappointed ... but then again with graphics cards like the nvidia 6800 and the x800 xt we dont know what to expect of future games. ... sooo ... think it thru
as of RIGHT NOW ps2 is ur best choice ...
@Nemesis ... yeah the sony world's do sell the ps2's and yes at a comparatively exhorbitant price of 15k
but it doesnt come wiht the mod chip so u wont be able to play the pirated ( effectively cheaper) game cd's which are soo popular
also if u can download games from the net ( one of the broadband users) u can write it on cd and use it with the ps2 IF u have the mod chip
also the ps2 had a limited version of different colours ... which if u decide to go ( and if sony workd offers it) will be min. 18k
goto alfa or heera panna
ps2 : 10.5k
ps2 limited edition silver : 12.5k


----------



## vishuis_in (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Suave, 

If you can wait for ps3 then I think you should also try to consider to wait for the x-box2 release. According to the news, it's releasing date is also near. And if you want some more info on the both, then try this link: *games.kikizo.com/news/200405/069.asp , though this is the last moth's document, but still quiet latest one. I hope this will help you to judge things better. 

And if you want to buy console right now then go for the x-box, it is better than ps2, though has a less number of game titles. As you stay in Delhi only, you can buy it from the famous Palika Bazar. There are two or three shops selling x-box and I think as well as PS2.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2004)

the ps2 is backward compatible with the ps1. and probably, ps3 will b backward compatible with ps1 and ps2. just wait man-the console battle is hotting up again. xbox2 and ps3 r not very far away.


----------



## theraven (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah ... just read up on that ... 
anyways ... not close enough according to me ... but .. SIGH .. do we have an option ?
anways xbox2 is bombin the market at an apparently "righteous" price of $599 .
SHEEEESHHH !!!
HEY but anyways . .. the artists vision of the ps3 looks AWESOME ...
anyone seen it yet at the link posted somewhere in this topic only ?


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 18, 2004)

vishuis_in said:
			
		

> Hi Suave,
> 
> If you can wait for ps3 then I think you should also try to consider to wait for the x-box2 release. According to the news, it's releasing date is also near. And if you want some more info on the both, then try this link: *games.kikizo.com/news/200405/069.asp , though this is the last moth's document, but still quiet latest one. I hope this will help you to judge things better.
> 
> And if you want to buy console right now then go for the x-box, it is better than ps2, though has a less number of game titles. As you stay in Delhi only, you can buy it from the famous Palika Bazar. There are two or three shops selling x-box and I think as well as PS2.



Agreed with vishuis. And hey sauve that less no. of games for x-box as compared to ps2 is BS. I dont think any1 will buy each and every game that is released.  

PLus ps2 has a huge game catalog cuz it is the combined catalog of ps1 and 2. so there u go. However i wud wait till 2005 until sony releases the ps3. Ms on the other hand will probably wait it out till sony releases its console and come out with a console with higher specs.


----------



## theraven (Jun 18, 2004)

ps3 release is delayed
xbox 2 will be out before that
its delayed till 2006 atleast. ..
read it somewhere ... will post links later ...


----------



## tushar_novice (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey friend Let me tell u something. PS3 will be officially avilable in US in 2005(mid). So expect it here till 2006. If u can wait than its OK or go for PS2. It rockz.


----------



## DKant (Sep 1, 2004)

Grrr..looks like a PC upgrade is ruled out 4 now 4 me. 
I'll *have* 2 try going 4 a console.

And well this PS2 vs XBox thing looks exactly like thos nVidia-ATI shooouts - noone wins in the end. :roll:

I'll be more specific..I want DOOM III, desperately at that, and HL2 when it comes out. I know that the perf will be less on both the m/c's compared 2 a high-end PC, but who's gonna buy a high-end PC anyway...

I'm looking at a control sys that mirrors the PC..I'll be playing FPS'es and Sports sims..primarily, and RPG hybrids like Deus Ex. I heard that the XBox was better for FPS'es..how? Is it the controls? The XBox is better _technically_ which means the CPU-GPU combo I guess. While the PS2's got a wider game line-up..quite a lot of them being PS2 exclusives...like Metal Gear Solid. And what is the cost of each one like?

Can I hook up either of them 2 my PC monitor? Does the output res of each plateau out at 640x480 or does it get better as the monitor/TV support res goes up?

Plz suggest where I can buy a PS2 or XBox in *Chennai*, which shld of coz support the 'unofficial' game CD's as well 

And plz don't talk abt PS3/XBox 2 unless it's gonna be out this Dec or next Jan.

BTW: When is D3 for the PS2/XBox coming out? Can the PC game CD's be played on a console?? Mmmmm..guess not. I'm desperately asking such q's bcoz I promised a dealer that I was gonna buy D3 from him!!! And now I can't...FOOLISH ME!


----------



## rohit (Sep 2, 2004)

hi there i dont know about the xbox but you can get ps2 on bazee for about 15 k .
Well my friends friend owns it and he wanted to sell it for about 8000 (fully modded) I will ask him if you want


----------



## DKant (Sep 3, 2004)

Ain't got the grub rite now!!


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 4, 2004)

whatz price o xbox in chennai(or anywhere in india)
nothin even comes close 2 pc 4 FPS gaming


----------



## theraven (Sep 5, 2004)

xbox and ps2 prices are almost the same ..
ull get it in grey market between 10k-12k.. dependin on the dealer
@tushar_novice ...
1) u didnt need to dig up such an old topic
check the date
2) go on the net ... goto www.google.com
search for the ps3
and its release date
there are old articles where it says itll release in 2005 ... the newer ones say its been delayed to 2006
so check before u post my friend
@rohit .... that ps2's on bazee's .. yeah they are for 15k and fully modded. .. they even throw in a couple of games i think ..
but like i said ... go out and buys it ... ull get it as less as 10 k
and u can buy the games separately as u need them
there are cheaper game options to work with
@Dkant ... D3 for the xbox will be releasin by end of this year or beginnin 2005
to hook up the consoles to ur tv monitor ... hmm ... well ull need a high end digital monitor which supports svideo composite video etc in
u cant connect it to a normal monitor that easily
if ur buyin either ... just make sure its got a "mod" chip for ur ... ummm ... "unofficial" game cd support


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 5, 2004)

do i need the extra memory chip(ram)?? 4 xbox


----------



## theraven (Sep 6, 2004)

thats for ur saved games
depends on u !


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 6, 2004)

Tell u what guys ......if u r buying Ps2's and X-Box's hold on the emu's are almost nearing completion .................


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 6, 2004)

emu??????????


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2004)

emulators...
they allow u 2 play ps2 games on ur pc.


----------

